# tolls in norway



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

can anyone tell me if our blue bagde system applies in norway. Both my wife and i are registered disabled, the m/h is road fund licence exempt, and we are both blue badge holders, so are there any concessions for toll charges :?:


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

I've done some research as I don't know anything about blue badge. It apears to be no concessions what so ever. Disabled drivers has dedicated parkingspace, usually close to an entrance, but they still have to pay parkingfee.

What I did find was: disabled may apply for funds, this fund will cover the needed rebuilt of an car. Special seat, controls, wheelchair ramp etc..
You still have to pay for the car and when you hit the road you have the same expences as any owner of a car.

I may be wrong, have noone to ask, just the information on internet. All my friends and relatives are very healty, must be something in the beer?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi trond, thanks for information, we will have too pay like everyone else, please look at your post (welcome to norway) and i would like your opinion on last comments made there from me. I would also like the name of the beer that keeps you all so healthy so i can have a bottle or two during rest days on our impending tour.

Bob


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi whistlinggypsy, 

It may not be sufficient to simply have a blue badge to gain toll concessions. It is usual that the vehicle itself must be registered for use by a disabled person i.e. exempt from road tax. My motorhome is not and although the blue badge may sometimes be on display I have never been offered any toll concessions. Indeed when you had to pay to cross the Skye bridge it was fatly refused unless I could show our exemption form. On the other hand a blue badge is sufficient to have the toll waived on the Severn bridge. 

One thing I do know and that is, it is never consistent wherever you go but is always dependant on the operator of the toll/ferry. 

peedee


----------



## 96191 (Sep 1, 2005)

The main tolls you will have to pay is the ferry tolls across the fjords. The most expensive toll I paid was around £15. My motorhome is over 6 metres so it means I had to pay a bit extra.Otherwise, its a joy to drive in Norway. No real problems.

Tip, take your time coming down the mountains. The winding bends takes it out on your brake pads! Make sure they are up to the task!


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

I found some more info. Disabled are entitled to free passage but only on those tollrings surrounding the largest city's and this require an electronic chip from autopass. waving a blue badge won't help.

These tolls are also very reasonable, like the one here in Stavanger witch is about 1 GBP, in fact like Marcoshouse1 said, most tolls are reasonable untill you reach cape north, thats where thing gets out of hands.

You can dl a spreadsheet with all tolls here:

---->LINK<----

The north cape toll must be paid both ways for veichle and passangers, and then there is the parking fee, and the entrance fee. :? If you are on a tight budget cape north is not the best place to go.

There may be a work around:
Public transport.
Disabled and senior citizens are entitled a "honnør" ticket wich is 50% of normal fee. It still wont be cheap and the buss from Honningsvåg to north cape house must be booked the day before.

I do not know if a blue badge entitles you "honnør"


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trond

As usual you've been very helpful. I've downloaded the toll list as indeed I expect many others will but if it stays in this forum it will get buried perhaps you should email it to admin and they will stick it somewhere more prominent.


By the way what is an Autopass and will a less than a 6mtr van count as a 'small car', also how do you prepay?

Best regards Frank

PS my planning for June is now well underway thanks to your help and yesterday a parcel of brochures arrived from Norway.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trond, I also thank you for the info on the tolls which is now saved, were can I find more info on the "honnor" ticket system, I have tried the norwegian tourist board site but I can find no site dealing with it. Glad too hear Frank (sallytrafic) has got the info from norway I was beginning to wonder if I was going to get the ones I sent for, so we are looking forward to receiving the pack and finalising our route. On a small note we are not on a budget trip we only want too visit the north cape not buy the place, we will get there someday but not this trip as time is not on our side and there is so much to see, another visit prehaps next year for longer will needed.

Regards

Barbara and Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I thought they were called Trolls out in Norway - I have got so much to learn. 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> On a small note we are not on a budget trip we only want too visit the north cape not buy the place, we will get there someday but not this trip as time is not on our side and there is so much to see, another visit prehaps next year for longer will needed.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Barbara and Bob


Hi Barbara and Bob, 
I wouldn't worry too much about not going to Nord Cap, in my view there are far 
more interesting places to visit than there. I rate the Lofoten Islands and the Western Fjords as the best places to visit. You can easily lose yourself for 4 weeks in the Western Fjords.

peedee


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi pusser, I believe a troll is an annoying little being who likes playing with you, they can be very helpful if on your side.

a norwegian toll is a annoying little system that like you paying for them, they are not so friendly especailly if your m/h is over 6mts.

Thanks peedee, note taken on your post and have decided to concentrate on that area for visit.

Bob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I strongly want to support peedee's statement about North Cape: 

Norway is a country with outstanding natural beauty and a rich cultural heritage. However North Cape is nothing more than an ordinary tourist trap, comparable to the Loch Ness Monster exhibition in Drumnadrochit. More often than not the weather does not even allow any sight on the polar sea or the midnight sun. I know people who had to go there five times to finally see more than the neighbouring van through the fog. It is just "having been there, seen it" what is supposed to be the northernmost point of mainland Europe, which in fact is not even true. 8O 

Especially if you are a first-timer to Norway you should rather visit the fjords, some stave churches etc. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerhard, comments taken on board, i guess it was the been there got the tee shirt syndrome but we have crossed it off our list of must does. reminds us of the time we spent 3 days waiting to get up the zugspitz in germany and the mist wouldn't clear so gave up and went to fussen instead.

Bob


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic 

Hi Frank 
While browsing this site I came across Peedee's trip to Norway plus others. It really got us excited to the extent that we booked the ferry yesterday. 
We are now in the process of catching up on the planning. 
In one of your messages "a parcel of brochures arrived from Norway." Where the brochures useful and if so can you let me know what to send for? 
We have been reading all the really interesting messages everyone has been sending regarding Norway. They have been a great help as this will be our 1st continental trip. 
Bi for now 
Regards 

Phil


----------

